# RIP Maggie.



## ashie_smashie (Jan 14, 2008)

woke up this morning and found my rat, maggie, passed away last night. i'm gonna miss her!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

I just read about this in your other thread. So sorry to hear about poor Maggie.


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

Poor little Maggie.  Do you know how she died, or was it sudden?


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

Phobie said:


> I just read about this in your other thread. So sorry to hear about poor Maggie.


same... she was a cutie!!


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

aawwww....I am so sorry. You know she had a good life though, and she probobly died of old age and she died in peace.


----------

